# Who's after these endangered fish?



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

Fun trip, 4 man limit w/no culls. Each fish was at least 18lbs. Biggest one broke pole ,but I still got him in the box.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

You need to check your scale.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

CHA CHING said:


> You need to check your scale.


:cheers:


----------



## Jay-Hawks (Jul 26, 2010)

Where did you launch from and how far out?


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

I hear ya,that's what it was on the dock and I wasn't even leaning on it.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

JayH,
Freeport out to 22miles.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice fish guys!


----------



## Jay-Hawks (Jul 26, 2010)

Htown said:


> JayH,
> Freeport out to 22miles.


That's state waters right? :texasflag

:sarcasm


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I see where this is going....


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jay-Hawks said:


> That's state waters right? :texasflag
> 
> :sarcasm


It's not illegal if you don't get caught!


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

I kinda sorta think you broke the law


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

It's taking all my will power not to photochop that first pic. That pose is asking for it.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yep*



Fordzilla06 said:


> It's not illegal if you don't get caught!


No sir I started out at 22 and couldn't find anything so I came back in to 9 and wacked em.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I could care less about state water or not state water. Tired of playing that game. I just find it very amusing that you say that "each fish was at least 18 pounds"
You need to have your scale or eyecrometer or whatever you use to weigh your fish calibrated because the fish that's in the guy with the tan shirts right hand is maybe and I mean maybe 12 pounds.
This is a state water fish caught a few months back that weighed just barely over 20. Look at the tail of it versus the schools your claiming to be sows.
Just sayin...


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Um... You can't see the tail.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Haha*



CHA CHING said:


> I could care less about state water or not state water. Tired of playing that game. I just find it very amusing that you say that "each fish was at least 18 pounds"
> You need to have your scale or eyecrometer or whatever you use to weigh your fish calibrated because the fish that's in the guy with the tan shirts right hand is maybe and I mean maybe 12 pounds.
> This is a state water fish caught a few months back that weighed just barely over 20. Look at the tail of it versus the schools your claiming to be sows.
> Just sayin...


Jeff your just trying to advertise snapper slappers, quit trying to get some free lures!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Furthermore, does it really matter? 18 pounds 10 pounds who cares...nice limit of snaps.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Htown said:


> View attachment 618134
> 
> 
> View attachment 618135
> ...


nice. did you catch them on squid? :spineyes:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Kenner21 said:


> Furthermore, does it really matter? 18 pounds 10 pounds who cares...nice limit of snaps.


Kenner I have an elixer to cure all signs of rhumatism. Works good on bait as well. Can I interest you in a bottle?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Bankin' On It said:


> Kenner I have an elixer to cure all signs of rhumatism. Works good on bait as well. Can I interest you in a bottle?


Only if it helps me catch certified 18 pound red snapper


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Bankin' On It said:


> It's taking all my will power not to photochop that first pic. That pose is asking for it.


Lol... You wouldn't do that to him would you??? Lol


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

pssst... (something creative and funny about the shark and kingfish)


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Htown said:


> View attachment 618134
> 
> 
> View attachment 618135
> ...


Someone just lost their man card.


----------



## kingfish18 (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice Catch - even funnier thread though You can always find a thread to make you laugh once in a while.


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

Htown said:


> JayH,
> Freeport out to 22miles.


Looks like that is leaf potters boats you mean to say a charter boat took you out to federal waters to catch a limit of snapper oit of season.......:headknock


----------



## CatfishStalker (May 10, 2011)

How'd the bonnet head taste?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Nice trip, thanks for sharing


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Nice haul HTown. Now wind.......quit blowing!!!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Good grief...there's so much wrong with this post it defies imagination.

I love it!


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Long arms, small fish.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

*I apologize*

A bud contacted me about my post to let me know that I have stirred the pot. I'm a lil' facetious with this post. I will say that these fish were in federal waters. I had fun catching these snaps. I drank a lot of beer. I have long arms.Never underestimate the fight and taste of 8-10lb kings and sharks. I might post something to see the reaction of experts and their awesome assumptions. I can't wait for the 12,17,25 day snapper season to begin and be able to meet some of the big fish slayers at the nearest,offshore rigs(I have some very good gps #'s,just pm,so I don't get pot licked on all of my honey holes).
@Kenner, I appreciate your insight;but check your spelling on some of your words.

Best reguards,
Htown


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

*Angle of the dangle*



Bankin' On It said:


> It's taking all my will power not to photochop that first pic. That pose is asking for it.


Make sure,you get the proper angle to get the girth on the kings.
Htown


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I been following your post and some folks just have nothing better to do than be smart arses....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Htown said:


> A bud contacted me about my post to let me know that I have stirred the pot. I'm a lil' facetious with this post. I will say that these fish were in federal waters. I had fun catching these snaps. I drank a lot of beer. I have long arms.Never underestimate the fight and taste of 8-10lb kings and sharks. I might post something to see the reaction of experts and their awesome assumptions. I can't wait for the 12,17,25 day snapper season to begin and be able to meet some of the big fish slayers at the nearest,offshore rigs(I have some very good gps #'s,just pm,so I don't get pot licked on all of my honey holes).
> @Kenner, I appreciate your insight;but check your spelling on some of your words.
> 
> Best reguards,
> Htown


Which words did I misspell? Let me guess you're the guy in the blue shirt. Hope you had a faaaaabulous day on the water.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes I realize this is just someone internet trolling a few days before snapper season starts. :an6:


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

*Kenner, I retract the spelling comment.*

Yes, I have the blue shirt,long arms gave it away. Some call it trolling, I just like hitting the chum churn to see who comes out. Hopefully, the wind machine gets unplugged,then everyone can shake the cabin fever.
@Bank, rheumatism,elixir are tuff to spell.

Lastly,which is the better boat- cats or monos?


----------



## EB-643 (Feb 13, 2013)

Htown, do you find that you catch more fish when wearing PFG shirts or Magellan shirts? 

By the looks of the guys, it seems Busch Light is the choice of beer, I might need to try that next time I'm out.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

wowwww , fellow post a picture or two of two snappers & he gets trashed around for a fish weight guesstimate . 
who on here does not exaggerate the weight of his / her fish caught ,its the nature of A fishermen Gents.

Move along to something better & stop judging a stupid posse , its the :cloud:


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

2nd pic, your buddy looks like he plays a mean red snapper air guitar.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

@JDS, that's funny!
@EB, never drank the high dollar Busch, generally, whatever is on sale at Food King(that goes for fishing shirts,too) or I will marinate at the Biergaten a day prior to the fishing.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Htown said:


> Make sure,you get the proper angle to get the girth on the kings.
> Htown


Who knows what goes on 22 miles out. I'm just glad one of you had a PFD.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

Bank,nice! A ill' disappointed that you didn't get the kings in there.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm confused.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

Bankin' On It said:


> I'm confused.


I bet you are.you can always move to another state where that is legal.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Htown said:


> I bet you are.you can always move to another state where that is legal.


That or a sexologist , I feel that this guy Bank & his homosexual ( with all my respect to them ) comments & pictures which I suppose he knows where to find them obviously is related to his his sexual experience or frustration . 
otherwise I don't see the point to all this slander against you & that posse or fish.
If he or anybody has a problem with you on that matter it should be taken care privately ( via pm ) or if its shared in public as jokes , those jokes should be made with total integrity , respect & morality toward the OP.

Dont get the point of this waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Htown said:


> I bet you are.you can always move to another state where that is legal.


It's more convenient to go off-shore apparently. Heh.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Marcos Domingues said:


> That or a sexologist , I feel that this guy Bank & his homosexual ( with all my respect to them ) comments & pictures which I suppose he knows where to find them obviously is related to his his sexual experience or frustration .
> otherwise I don't see the point to all this slander against you & that posse or fish.
> If he or anybody has a problem with you on that matter it should be taken care privately ( via pm ) or if its shared in public as jokes , those jokes should be made with total integrity , respect & morality toward the OP.
> 
> Dont get the point of this waste of bandwidth.


SOMEBODY'S got sand in the va-jay-jay. It's all in fun. No harm here. If a simple photochop offends you this easily you should lighten up. Are you saying gay people are offensive? What are you saying?

Also, no wasted bandwidth. The photo is hosted elsewhere.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

I do think he just said the gays are offensive! I think he also referred to them as a posse too?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> SOMEBODY'S got sand in the va-jay-jay. It's all in fun. No harm here. If a simple photochop offends you this easily you should lighten up. Are you saying gay people are offensive? What are you saying?
> 
> Also, no wasted bandwidth. The photo is hosted elsewhere.


Hey it doesn't offend me at all , I think its very un respectful towards others but I can live with that. 
Whether tha sand go in my CHINA its ot a big ol deal , just rinse a dry :rotfl: contrary my dear friend you seem to be very concerned about my comment ,no harm here either just a little lighten up fun.

do you fish off shore ?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

pipeliner24 said:


> I do think he just said the gays are offensive! I think he also referred to them as a posse too?


Can you imagine how terrifying the annual parade must be?

"WE'RE BEING OVER RUN!!" "FALL BACK!" "GET TO DA CHOPPA!"


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

Marco, he joined on Valentine's Day,posts "metro"pics, and his avatar is a "catfish"(very clever)! Of course, he fishes offshore despite his busy schedule.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Hey it doesn't offend me at all , I think its very un respectful towards others but I can live with that.
> Whether tha sand go in my CHINA its ot a big ol deal , just rinse a dry :rotfl: contrary my dear friend you seem to be very concerned about my comment ,no harm here either just a little lighten up fun.
> 
> do you fish off shore ?


AH the ol' switcheroo. Heh.

...and I bank fish. Hence the unrefined nature of my personality. Heh. I'm also mainly freshwater so take that for whatever it's worth. I'd get in a boat with ya though. I'm not picky.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Htown said:


> Marco, he joined on Valentine's Day,posts "metro"pics, and his avatar is a "catfish"(very clever)! Of course, he fishes offshore despite his busy schedule.


Was Marco the other fisherman in the original pic or something?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

pipeliner24 said:


> I do think he just said the gays are offensive! I think he also referred to them as a posse too?


bud either you dont get it or you need a sexologist as well. As to gay folks are offensive ! well clearly you live on a cage.

Actually guy folks are the most respectfull ,loving ,generous people I 've ,something to learn from them . As your comment regarding " posse " you need to watch a little Paul the Drag Queen or Red Kinky Boots guys are extremely posers with all good sense .
Feel a bit of lack towards people with a different sexuality here. That is called been racist.

But the heck , isn't it about :bluefish: VS sexuality ... unless this is a different forum .
Right Bank ,just fun :rotfl:


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

No matter, somebody put up the thread is done sign. Everybody go fishing and ,hopefully, do some catching.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> Was Marco the other fisherman in the original pic or something?


Yes I was ,well not realy not asian ... bit darker thought , more latino look


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

htown said:


> no matter, somebody put up the thread is done sign. Everybody go fishing and ,hopefully, do some catching.


amen !


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Yes I was ,well not realy not asian ... bit darker thought , more latino look


Well hail big fella. Didn't mean to leave you out. The asian guy was not supposed to be you. You are clearly not asian. You didn't give us a glamore pose. No fun there. Heh.


----------



## MRussell (Mar 19, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> Was Marco the other fisherman in the original pic or something?


No, that was Polo!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

*** is going on here?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

hmmm, I think y'all need a group hug ! Htown in the middle so he can dance his tune.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

ccbluewater said:


> *** is going on here?


bad scales?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

ccbluewater said:


> *** is going on here?


shouldnt say this but oh well...its just an agresive gay fight !!! :rotfl:

done with this childish **** Gents...going bank fishing


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

If I operated a charter boat and you were taunting the "Fed's" like this I would be wondering if your actions might bring me some unwanted attention, and harassment.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Marcos Domingues said:


> shouldnt say this but oh well...its just an agresive gay fight !!! :rotfl:
> 
> done with this childish **** Gents...going bank fishing


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I cnat undretsnad a thnig on thsee lats two paegs!! Whta are yall taklign abuot? Soemoen call the gramamr poicle plaese


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

WestEnd1 said:


> I cnat undretsnad a thnig on thsee lats two paegs!! Whta are yall taklign abuot? Soemoen call the gramamr poicle plaese


that sounds racist.

I'm kidding.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Talk about a derailed thread! Holy ****, this thread went to caca!


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

*To all junior game wardens:*

The pics are from last year,lol. You,Keystone cops, get back to drinking your Keystone.:rotfl:


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Were you wearing pink Crocs in that first pic?


----------



## Jay-Hawks (Jul 26, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> Who knows what goes on 22 miles out. I'm just glad one of you had a PFD.


Guess that is where the term "Snapper Slapper" comes from. :rotfl:


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

WestEnd1 said:


> I cnat undretsnad a thnig on thsee lats two paegs!! Whta are yall taklign abuot? Soemoen call the gramamr poicle plaese


thats what I'm saying I can't even tell if I should be offended?


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Marcos Domingues said:


> bud either you dont get it or you need a sexologist as well. As to gay folks are offensive ! well clearly you live on a cage.
> 
> Actually guy folks are the most respectfull ,loving ,generous people I 've ,something to learn from them . As your comment regarding " posse " you need to watch a little Paul the Drag Queen or Red Kinky Boots guys are extremely posers with all good sense .
> Feel a bit of lack towards people with a different sexuality here. That is called been racist.
> ...


from this post m guessing you know a lot about drag queens,kinky red boots and posers?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Pipelined ... I might , is that a problem ? However this kind of personal question I rather that you pm me or we meet over a cold one . Ill be very happy to shed some light for you.
Here to help .

Thanks


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Pipelined ... I might , is that a problem ? However this kind of personal question I rather that you pm me or we meet over a cold one . Ill be very happy to shed some light for you.
> Here to help .
> 
> Thanks


2cool has a large population of bigots. Just gotta ignore 'em.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Calm down fellas...I'm just kiddin with ya Marcos.you guys can't even take a joke?and as far as someone calling me a bigot,thats not very nice no one has called anyone a name on here but you jamisjockey?gays are welcome on my boat anytime....it could probably use a womans touch


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Hoo no you don't..........


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for being good sports guys (check your reps)...and thanks for the greenies y'all! Heh. Good times.:cheers: Let's do it again soon.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

My post have nothing to do with your sexuallity but instead just I don't understand what you were saying at all?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Cain't say this makes any sense to me, but red snapper are know with be "switch hitters." They're male when smaller and sows when larger, although you have to "sex" the fish and there are certain proportions of males, females, transgender, and pure-D ghey. For some reason, white shramper boots work best for sexin' the fish. 

That's why I like catching tuna, wahoo, and billfish ... they ain't got no sex problems like them farking red snappuh. Man I tell ya, don't hang around dem red snappah too much ... it'll rub off on ya! Next thing, you'll be talking about the "cuddly" in your boat!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

pipeliner24 said:


> Calm down fellas...I'm just kiddin with ya Marcos.you guys can't even take a joke?and as far as someone calling me a bigot,thats not very nice no one has called anyone a name on here but you jamisjockey?gays are welcome on my boat anytime....it could probably use a womans touch


I thought you'd bite that one harder.


----------



## CoolBoD (May 29, 2013)

I logged on to see if anyone heard about the meeting today to extend Snapper season and I came(not literally) across this. I'm about to fall out of my chair I'm laughing so hard! Thanks!:rotfl:


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Feel a bit of lack towards people with a different sexuality here. That is called been racist.
> 
> :rotfl:


I believe being a racist has to do with race, not sexual orientation. Two different things.


----------

